# Alien Covenant



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see this being a big fan of the films but can't stop thinking it just looks like a remake of the original?
It's marketed as a follow on from Prometheus so will have to wait and see. 


Gonz


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I am exactly the same, love all of the films and can't wait to see this, will probably answer some of the long running questions in the series but also introduce a whole load more.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

For those who are interested there is a small teaser type prelude trailer which links back to Prometheus and joins the two films together:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Loved the original trilogy, this to me looks like the beginning of a whole new reboot. I for one will see it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Loved the original trilogy, this to me looks like the beginning of a whole new reboot. I for one will see it.


Make that two!!

Gonz.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Kenny Powers went from a baseball player to a star player to a mexican legend (la flama blanca), made a final comeback and now he is in space...what a character.

Im looking forward to this movie and the sequels ahead.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Tickets all booked for Saturday. Got a hall pass for Sat so going to watch Guardians of the Galaxy 2 followed by Aliens Covenant.

Cant wait!!

Rich


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

richtung said:


> Tickets all booked for Saturday. Got a hall pass for Sat so going to watch Guardians of the Galaxy 2 followed by Aliens Covenant.
> 
> Cant wait!!
> 
> Rich


Let us all know what you think please.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I watched a youtube video, some behinds the scenes/making of type deal, you have to take your hat off to Ridley Scott, the man is all about details.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Watched this yesterday.

Visual Effects were brilliant and the storyline slowly bridges the gap to Alien. However, found the film very predictable.
An improvement on Prometheus but still nothing ground breaking.

6.5 / 10 popcorns from me.

Rich


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Kermode on BBC News film review didn't have much good to say about it.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

im almost ashamed to admit that I've never seen the Alien films in full. I've seen most of them in parts, but never from beginning to end. So I've just binge watched the first three films and will be working my way through the rest so I'm uptodate. Whilst the first two are very good, i did think the third film was very poor.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> im almost ashamed to admit that I've never seen the Alien films in full. I've seen most of them in parts, but never from beginning to end. So I've just binge watched the first three films and will be working my way through the rest so I'm uptodate. Whilst the first two are very good, i did think the third film was very poor.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! you are very lucky. If i was you, i wouldn't watch anymore!! In fact, i would have advised that you only watch the first two movies and that's it! The third isn't the worse (believe it or not) but i would stop now. Don't watch the 4th film and don't watch the prequels.

Rich


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Just watch the whole lot. I could sit and go through my boxed set right now. The 3rd film is good. And even subsequent films based on the franchise are good.

Where it gets a bit goofy is when the Predator bits come in, they are a bit pants but any real Sci fi Alien fan can ignore those.

The 4th film is fine, don't get wrapped around the axle with plot problems or variances, just savour the art and effects.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

richtung said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! you are very lucky. If i was you, i wouldn't watch anymore!! In fact, i would have advised that you only watch the first two movies and that's it! The third isn't the worse (believe it or not) but i would stop now. Don't watch the 4th film and don't watch the prequels.
> 
> Rich


I worked on the third one and yes it's not a great film sadly


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

tromppost said:


> I worked on the third one and yes it's not a great film sadly


What do you mean you worked on the third one? As an extra?


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What do you mean you worked on the third one? As an extra?


I was part of the film crew, on for the UK shoot. A lot was reshot in the states months later


----------

